# Headstanders



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

This is what a 17-year-old headstander looks like.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh thats what those are! I had no idea... I really like them


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice looking fish for his/her age.


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Nov 13, 2006)

Beautiful! Congratulations on keeping him for so long!! Wow.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I like this forum. It's nice to hang out with other fish-obsessed people.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

*more photos: broccoli leaf destruction*

Headstanders eating broccoli leaves

-- not sure why the images showed up sideways. Does anyone know how to fix this? They're oriented properly on my computer.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

characinfan said:


> This is what a 17-year-old headstander looks like.


Good job ! 17 years !!! Lucky fishes !


----------

